# Hunting season



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

For those who MTB in CT; I just read on crankfire that turkey hunting season started yesterday (April 28th) and runs through May 29th.  Hunting is permitted in state forests from 1/2 hour before sunrise until noon Monday through Saturday.

Watch out if you ride in CT State Forests before noon on any day but Sunday.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 29, 2010)

same in down here in pa starting saturday through the end of may


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

Shouldn't we be able to ride the Scoville area since that is private property(water dept land) without having to worry about the hunters? At least it looks that way from the map link posted there.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

I wouldn't expect hunters to completely abide by the rules. Plus hunters can get permits to hunt on private property.


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

severine said:


> I wouldn't expect hunters to completely abide by the rules.



Why would you say such a thing? :roll:

My friends that hunt are pretty straight up..

If I wasn't working - I'd be out for turkey with them right now...


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

dmc said:


> Why would you say such a thing? :roll:
> 
> My friends that hunt are pretty straight up..
> 
> If I wasn't working - I'd be out for turkey with them right now...



Because I used to work in City Hall, which issued hunting permits, and heard the stories.

Not saying that across the field it's a problem... but there were definitely complaints.


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Because I used to work in City Hall, which issued hunting permits, and heard the stories.
> 
> Not saying that across the field it's a problem... but there were definitely complaints.



Is it limited to hunters?  

Do you know if it's a problem in all of the NE or just your town?

Just came across as a negative generalization.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

dmc said:


> Is it limited to hunters?
> 
> Do you know if it's a problem in all of the NE or just your town?
> 
> Just came across as a negative generalization.


Do I really have to qualify everything so specifically? I thought people were intelligent enough to understand that as a general warning without it picking on _every_ hunter specifically, especially since it was more a concern for safety than a calling out of hunters, about whom, I really could care less one way or the other. 

*Please be forewarned: In the City of Torrington in the State of Connecticut and nowhere else in the world, there have been, in the past, incidents of some but not all hunters who have hunted outside of official hours and off property where they were allowed.... or received permits to hunt on property other than designated hunting land. In the spirit of "it's better to be safe than sorry," please take this into consideration. This is not an attack on the hunters themselves--but rather, please be aware that there is a possibility of hunting during hunting season but ONLY in Torrington. That is all.*

Better?


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Do I really have to qualify everything so specifically? I thought people were intelligent enough to understand that as a general warning without it picking on _every_ hunter specifically, especially since it was more a concern for safety than a calling out of hunters, about whom, I really could care less one way or the other.
> 
> *Please be forewarned: In the City of Torrington in the State of Connecticut and nowhere else in the world, there have been, in the past, incidents of some but not all hunters who have hunted outside of official hours and off property where they were allowed.... or received permits to hunt on property other than designated hunting land. In the spirit of "it's better to be safe than sorry," please take this into consideration. This is not an attack on the hunters themselves--but rather, please be aware that there is a possibility of hunting during hunting season but ONLY in Torrington. That is all.*
> 
> Better?



You don't have to do anything you don't feel like doing...

But generally - Make a negative statement about a group of people - you should back it up.... or not...

We don't want anyone locking threads for throwing people under the bus as shown in the last couple of days


----------



## marcski (Apr 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Do I really have to qualify everything so specifically? I thought people were intelligent enough to understand that as a general warning without it picking on _every_ hunter specifically, especially since it was more a concern for safety than a calling out of hunters, about whom, I really could care less one way or the other.
> 
> *Please be forewarned: In the City of Torrington in the State of Connecticut and nowhere else in the world, there have been, in the past, incidents of some but not all hunters who have hunted outside of official hours and off property where they were allowed.... or received permits to hunt on property other than designated hunting land. In the spirit of "it's better to be safe than sorry," please take this into consideration. This is not an attack on the hunters themselves--but rather, please be aware that there is a possibility of hunting during hunting season but ONLY in Torrington. That is all.*
> 
> Better?




I always feel the LOVE between you two.


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

marcski said:


> I always feel the LOVE between you two.



I just want clarity.. And understanding...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 30, 2010)

severine said:


> *Please be forewarned: In the City of Torrington in the State of Connecticut and nowhere else in the world, there have been, in the past, incidents of some but not all hunters who have hunted outside of official hours and off property where they were allowed.... or received permits to hunt on property other than designated hunting land. In the spirit of "it's better to be safe than sorry," please take this into consideration. This is not an attack on the hunters themselves--but rather, please be aware that there is a possibility of hunting during hunting season but ONLY in Torrington. That is all.*
> 
> Better?



but what if someone outside of Torrington gets hurt in a freak hunting/biking accident. i think you are liable since you specifically stated the potential issue only exists in T-town. you might be sued over this, you'd better get a lawyer, quick.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

dmc said:


> I just want clarity.. And understanding...



No... you want conflict and chaos. You instigate it often.

There is a difference between making a statement that essentially comes down to better safe than sorry and defaming a business in the heat of passion. Really... I know you're a smart guy. I'm sure you can see the difference. You just used it as an opportunity to flame the fires again. Let's be honest here.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> but what if someone outside of Torrington gets hurt in a freak hunting/biking accident. i think you are liable since you specifically stated the potential issue only exists in T-town. you might be sued over this, you'd better get a lawyer, quick.



Sorry... I can only comment on the area where i have heard it specifically. If the condition exists elsewhere, proceed at your own caution as I have no specific knowledge that can indicate whether or not this is a risk outside of this one particular, specific city.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Do I really have to qualify everything so specifically? I thought people were intelligent enough to understand that as a general warning without it picking on _every_ hunter specifically, especially since it was more a concern for safety than a calling out of hunters, about whom, I really could care less one way or the other.
> 
> *Please be forewarned: In the City of Torrington in the State of Connecticut and nowhere else in the world, there have been, in the past, incidents of some but not all hunters who have hunted outside of official hours and off property where they were allowed.... or received permits to hunt on property other than designated hunting land. In the spirit of "it's better to be safe than sorry," please take this into consideration. This is not an attack on the hunters themselves--but rather, please be aware that there is a possibility of hunting during hunting season but ONLY in Torrington. That is all.*
> 
> Better?





gmcunni said:


> but what if someone outside of Torrington gets hurt in a freak hunting/biking accident. i think you are liable since you specifically stated the potential issue only exists in T-town. you might be sued over this, you'd better get a lawyer, quick.



I should be ok riding in Burlington then.


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

severine said:


> No... you want conflict and chaos. You instigate it often.
> 
> There is a difference between making a statement that essentially comes down to better safe than sorry and defaming a business in the heat of passion. Really... I know you're a smart guy. I'm sure you can see the difference. You just used it as an opportunity to flame the fires again. Let's be honest here.



haha....

your awesome...

I hunt... And don't really appreciate blanketed negative statements about it...  You've probably observed that I will call out negative statements about activities...  Stores... etc...

As a smart person - maybe you could clarify better...  wrap some context around what you say..
I don't know you... I don't pretend to know you...  Maybe next time just say - _In my experience because I saw X and Y occur_  - again.... Or not...

Your choice to even respond...  And you always do...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I should be ok riding in Burlington then.



wear safety orange, just to be safe.

not that other bright colors won't work also, i'd hate to discriminate against bright yellow, neon  green, florescent pink and others (the list is long and i intend no disrespect to the colors i didn't specifically mention).


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> wear safety orange, just to be safe.
> 
> not that other bright colors won't work also, i'd hate to discriminate against bright yellow, neon  green, florescent pink and others (the list is long and i intend no disrespect to the colors i didn't specifically mention).



Fluorescent pink would be nice.


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Fluorescent pink would be nice.



A friend of mine had his bike painted orange becuase of hunting season...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2010)

Watch out for hunters.

Thread closed.


----------

